# work in us live in uk



## blades1889 (Mar 24, 2009)

is it possible to live in the uk work in the us .if so what visa would you need,and would it work towards a permanent move.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Wouldn't the commuting get rather expensive and tiring?


----------



## blades1889 (Mar 24, 2009)

*no*



Fatbrit said:


> Wouldn't the commuting get rather expensive and tiring?


not every weekend


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

blades1889 said:


> not every weekend


But no, you can't work here without a suitable status to work here.


----------



## blades1889 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> But no, you can't work here without a suitable status to work here.


what would be a suitable status.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

blades1889 said:


> what would be a suitable status.


To live in the UK and come and work occasionally in the US? Dual US/UK citizen springs to mind!


----------



## blades1889 (Mar 24, 2009)

don,t suppose you know how to obtain this, or is it possible for my company to work there.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

blades1889 said:


> don,t suppose you know how to obtain this, or is it possible for my company to work there.


You need to put some facts on the table or this'll take all week.

You've got a company I presume. How long trading? Proper company structure? Employees? Profitable?


----------



## blades1889 (Mar 24, 2009)

trading3.5 years,ltd company , employees,sub contractors,profits yes,


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

blades1889 said:


> trading3.5 years,ltd company , employees,sub contractors,profits yes,


So open a company in the US and transfer yourself over on an L1. Both companies need to keep trading. The L1 can eventually lead to a green card. You need either a US immigration attorney or a warped mind and a lot of studying to file the papers. Since your mind should be on making the business, I'd recommend the former.


----------



## blades1889 (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks very much ill do that, ill let you know the result


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

blades1889 said:


> thanks very much ill do that, ill let you know the result



Just you? You and wife? You and wife and kids?


----------



## blades1889 (Mar 24, 2009)

me to start get work security etc , wife kids to follow. the reason for work us live uk away for 4-6weeks back for 2 or somthing like that.


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Out of interest, how long must the company be open in the UK before it can consider opening offices in the USA?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Skippy13 said:


> Out of interest, how long must the company be open in the UK before it can consider opening offices in the USA?


There's nothing in writing. But if you opened it last week with a capital of 1000 squid, it ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> There's nothing in writing. But if you opened it last week with a capital of 1000 squid, it ain't gonna cut it.


That makes sense but does there need to be an offical office in the UK with numerous employees? I work remotely with business partners in the Norway and Singapore. We dispense consultants as they are required....

The aim would be to open an office in Houston in a year or perhaps two....would this be possible without an official office or something?


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Also, the visa L1A, would only be for a year as we'd be opening the new office. Does anyone know what improvement I would have to show to have the visa extended? And if I applied for a GC but had to leave before it arrived, would the process be anulled?

Thanks


----------



## blades1889 (Mar 24, 2009)

do you know the best place to find a immigration attorney, or just serch the net, cost any idea?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

blades1889 said:


> do you know the best place to find a immigration attorney, or just serch the net, cost any idea?


There is no one best place to find an immigration attorney - and the good ones are always somewhat pricey ( though worth the expenditure in the long term). You have to be very, very careful. There are lots of shyster "attorneys" out there, looking primarily for a quick fortune by promising stuff they can't deliver.

Best approach is to ask for referrals and references from those who have used their services. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## blades1889 (Mar 24, 2009)

same as over here then. thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Skippy13 said:


> That makes sense but does there need to be an offical office in the UK with numerous employees? I work remotely with business partners in the Norway and Singapore. We dispense consultants as they are required....
> 
> The aim would be to open an office in Houston in a year or perhaps two....would this be possible without an official office or something?



You know what competiton you will be up against in that line of work? To add to what is already there IBM laid off their top recruiters who are in the process of getting into global consulting but based in TX. Nothing like LLCs.


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

We dont deal in IT, we work in Oil and Gas. Yes, there is competition but might as well give it a go, there is competition in everything. Could anyone help with my original question?

"Also, the visa L1A, would only be for a year as we'd be opening the new office. Does anyone know what improvement I would have to show to have the visa extended? And if I applied for a GC but had to leave before it arrived, would the process be anulled?

Thanks "


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Skippy13 said:


> We dont deal in IT, we work in Oil and Gas. Yes, there is competition but might as well give it a go, there is competition in everything. Could anyone help with my original question?
> 
> "Also, the visa L1A, would only be for a year as we'd be opening the new office. Does anyone know what improvement I would have to show to have the visa extended? And if I applied for a GC but had to leave before it arrived, would the process be anulled?
> 
> Thanks "


Have an office, employ some 'Mericuns, turn some business. They look at the whole picture, but there seem to be inconsistencies among consulates in how they interpret the data. 

If your immigration lawyer thinks your chances of approval for a new visa are low, some chose to go landlocked over here (extending their L1 status, i.e. I-94, through USCIS rather than DoS) awaiting a green card application.


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Have an office, employ some 'Mericuns, turn some business. They look at the whole picture, but there seem to be inconsistencies among consulates in how they interpret the data.
> 
> If your immigration lawyer thinks your chances of approval for a new visa are low, some chose to go landlocked over here (extending their L1 status, i.e. I-94, through USCIS rather than DoS) awaiting a green card application.



Thanks FB....could you possibly explain what going 'landlocked' refers too? I wasnt aware you could extend the status past one year without permission. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Skippy13 said:


> Thanks FB....could you possibly explain what going 'landlocked' refers too? I wasnt aware you could extend the status past one year without permission.
> 
> Thanks again!


You may get into a position whereby you cannot leave the US for a period of time without messing up your status. This is "landlocked".


----------

